
Tabbloid - wird
http://www.tabbloid.com/
======
jonmc12
This site should allow me to import OPML to create magazine

------
dualogy
Was that just bought at extremely-early-stage by HP or (why) would HP come up
with something like that on their own?...

~~~
bretthoerner
HP purchased Tabblo (<http://tabblo.com/studio>) a while back, and I'm sure
that team did this (they already deal with layout / printing / etc).

------
paul9290
good idea but I and Id fair to guess everyone else is lazy I dont want to
enter bookmarks. Import the ones I have saved now in Firefox or read my
stumbleupon interests or other data sources about me and recommend, so I can
click and build my magazine.

------
peregrine
Awesome idea

